# Dish HD



## MovielandRick (Jun 7, 2007)

For the past several months we've all heard the news report about D TV planning on having 100 HD channels available by the end of the year. I’m currently a subscriber to Dish Network and was wondering what they've got up there sleeves to counter the competition? Currently Dish offering about 30 channels.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd like to hear what the 100 channels are... 

Are there 100 national HD channels? I'm not talking about locals or regional sports networks but national HD channels. If D* has those, I'll get their HD pack


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

This topic has been talked to death already. Direct ads say 100 HD channel 'capacity'. There has not been anyone who could list 100 National channels in existance now or by the end of this year. I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

garys said:


> This topic has been talked to death already. Direct ads say 100 HD channel 'capacity'. There has not been anyone who could list 100 National channels in existance now or by the end of this year. I will believe it when I see it.


Gary is correct.

At most there will be about 12 new HD channels available by the years end. Discovery Networks is planning 6 additions Starz is adding 3 HD channels, and the Weather Channel will launch HD service. There are several others that are rumored to MAYBE have add HD service by years end but that is IT for National HD channels by the end of the year. But no timetable has been released from any OTHER Content Owners with regard to when they MIGHT have a HD channel Uplinked.

DirecTV's 100 channel Capacity is just that, without content it doesn't matter if they have capacity for 1000 HD channels. Capacity is NOT content.

I don't know if the ad campaign is working since recently the DirecTV 100 HD channel Capacity Advertisment has morphed into 150 HD channel capacity.

John


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Versus is already available in HD, but Dish does NOT yet subscribe. Hopefully that will e included later this year since there is a lot of good sports on that channel


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

DIsh will launch two new sats by December that will allow Dish to relaunch its entire existing lineup of channels in mpeg4. This will allow them bandwith to provide up to 200 hd channels, 100 locals cities in hd and up to 200 dmas in sd , and all international channels too, along with all existing sd channels on one 18 inch sat dish. The new sat locations are rumored, I will say it again, RUMORED to be at 86.5 and 97. THis announcement was made at Team Summit by Charlie Ergen himself. By next year or early spring at the latest , Dish will offer you everything and more in mpeg 4 that will give you better picture quality on everything. Charlie mentioned that with other sat companies having to get bigger sat dishes , Dish will give you everything with one 18 inch sat dish that will go into your house with one sat cable. He also announced 6 more hd channels will launch by years end. So the hd future looks bright for Dish.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> DIsh will launch two new sats by December that will allow Dish to relaunch its entire existing lineup of channels in mpeg4. This will allow them bandwith to provide up to 200 hd channels, 100 locals cities in hd and up to 200 dmas in sd , and all international channels too, along with all existing sd channels on one 18 inch sat dish. The new sat locations are rumored, I will say it again, RUMORED to be at 86.5 and 97. THis announcement was made at Team Summit by Charlie Ergen himself. By next year or early spring at the latest , Dish will offer you everything and more in mpeg 4 that will give you better picture quality on everything. Charlie mentioned that with other sat companies having to get bigger sat dishes , Dish will give you everything with one 18 inch sat dish that will go into your house with one sat cable. He also announced 6 more hd channels will launch by years end. So the hd future looks bright for Dish.


Might happen by then, or it might not. Lots of things come out of Charlie's mouth that don't happen on schedule, and sometimes not ever. Don't count on any channels that you can't see RIGHT NOW with your current equipment. That goes for Dish and DirecTV both.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For the list of "national" HD channels currently available
for carriage, go to the HD Programming forum HERE.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The interesting thing about this is that D* at one time promised 150 channels by the end of the year. They were jumped all over for making such a statement and changed it to "capacity" for 150 channels. THAT has now been modified to "capacity" for 100 channels. Don't believe ANYTHING from EITHER company until it happens.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

While I agree that you shouldn't count your chickens till they hatch for the most part, in this case I don't for Dish's plans. First of all mpeg 4 is what both companies are going to in place of mpeg2. It gives you better picture quality and it allows more hd channels on the same transponder at 6 instead of 3 and for sd 20-25 instead of 10 or 12 today. Also if Dish wants to really transition everything to mpeg 4 they have to start somewhere. IT makes since to use two new sats that you can restart you entire service in mpeg 4 and use them for all new customers. Also all existing customers can repoint their dishes to the new sats too or they can be upgraded for another commitment. EIther way if they want to stay relevant and keep adding subs they have to do this to compete. Other wise both Directv and Cable will pass them by with new hd channels. Charlie will not allow that to happen. HE loves a challenge and loves being the underdog. He loves it even better when he wins. I am betting he will win again. 

IF both sat and cable do add 100 or more channels in hd by years end or early next year we will all be richer for it. I am excited about the prospect of mpeg 4 and the improved picture quality. I can wait till early next year to count my chickens. IF others choose to be cynicle or look at the glass half empty so be it. I will look at the glass half full and be optimistic.


----------



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> DIsh will launch two new sats by December that will allow Dish to relaunch its entire existing lineup of channels in mpeg4. This will allow them bandwith to provide up to 200 hd channels, 100 locals cities in hd and up to 200 dmas in sd , and all international channels too, along with all existing sd channels on one 18 inch sat dish. The new sat locations are rumored, I will say it again, RUMORED to be at 86.5 and 97. THis announcement was made at Team Summit by Charlie Ergen himself. By next year or early spring at the latest , Dish will offer you everything and more in mpeg 4 that will give you better picture quality on everything. Charlie mentioned that with other sat companies having to get bigger sat dishes , Dish will give you everything with one 18 inch sat dish that will go into your house with one sat cable. He also announced 6 more hd channels will launch by years end. So the hd future looks bright for Dish.


For those of us with many trees, and not much brilliance when it comes to translating numbers into directions, is 85.6 and 97 south? I have three dishes now (because of trees) and would love to get rid of one, (as well as having the new HD content) assuming I will have a LOS to the new dishes.

And if we have sky angel I presume we'll still need the 61.5 dish too...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

garys said:


> This topic has been talked to death already. Direct ads say 100 HD channel 'capacity'.


It is notable that originally, the language was 150 channels. Later, that was revised to capacity for 150 channels. Later yet, that was adjusted to 100 channels by the end of 2007. Most recently, the claim has been adjusted to "up to" 100 channels this year.

It all depends on how long you've been listening to the plans.

I point out that when DIRECTV first started making their incredible claims, the FCC was planning to turn off analog broadcasts in 2006.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JohnL said:


> ...and the Weather Channel will launch HD service.


While there will be something that TWC calls an HD channel, it will be an upconvert from the SD channel for several months after the HD channel launches on DIRECTV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't believe DirecTV will accomplish all of their stated goals by the end of this year. They may not even get both satellites up... but even so, most of the channels are probably not going to be there... some of what does launch will be like A&E and not really HD... and who knows what else could happen.

BUT... I would love for DirecTV to make strides because it will be good for everyone. DirecTV customers will get more HD... and Dish will follow suit because they will have to... and it will hopefully help encourage other networks to start going towards HD sooner.

Right now everybody can point the finger. Dish has the most, Dish and DirecTV can both say there isn't much else compelling out there... and National networks can say even if they launch neither Dish nor DirecTV has capacity.

Get the capacity... then pick up what is available quickly... and everyone will win at both providers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It it was simple as pick up ... You must have money, resources, time, management and will.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> It is notable that originally, the language was 150 channels. Later, that was revised to capacity for 150 channels. Later yet, that was adjusted to 100 channels by the end of 2007. Most recently, the claim has been adjusted to "up to" 100 channels this year.


I little bit incorrect. Unless D*'s gone back and edited the original press release from September 2004 at http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=617918&highlight= their announcement was:

_"The next two satellites, DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11, will launch in early 2007. These satellites will have the *capacity* for more than 1,000 additional local HD channels, more than 150 national HD channels, and other new programming offerings."_

Yep, they had to adjust from 150 to 100 for 2007 due to SeaLaunch's launch malfunction, which prevents D11 from being lanuched in 2007. Last I heard nobody blamed D* for this failure.

Now for your the 100 channel adjustment. The difference is that now they are saying they will *offer* up to 100 channels by EOY 2007, not capacity. From http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1006125&highlight=, _"DIRECTV is on schedule to *roll out* up to 100 national HD channels by year-end to satisfy the appetite of its HD customers, who have doubled over the last year."_


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There was a press release this year before the Sea Launch problem where D* stated they would have 100 HD channels ... not capacity but a package of 100 HD channels. I'll accept that as a "proofreading" error on their part. They should know better.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

RAD said:


> ...
> Now for your the 100 channel adjustment. The difference is that now they are saying they will *offer* up to 100 channels by EOY 2007, not capacity. From http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1006125&highlight=, _"DIRECTV is on schedule to *roll out* up to 100 national HD channels by year-end to satisfy the appetite of its HD customers, who have doubled over the last year."_


It's pretty easy to say you will be able to "offer up to xxx" channels. *Zero* HD channels offered would still make that statement accurate.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> It is notable that originally, the language was 150 channels. Later, that was revised to capacity for 150 channels. Later yet, that was adjusted to 100 channels by the end of 2007. Most recently, the claim has been adjusted to "up to" 100 channels this year.
> 
> It all depends on how long you've been listening to the plans.
> 
> I point out that when DIRECTV first started making their incredible claims, the FCC was planning to turn off analog broadcasts in 2006.


Well harsh - spin some more. here is a link to the ORIGINAL DirecTV announcement - their September 8, 2004 press release:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=617918&highlight=

please note that it says the following as to the launch dates of DirecTV 10 and 11 as being IN 2007, and note that says *CAPACITY NOT CARRIAGE *for MORE THAN 150 HD national channels. I think it is YOU that can't read and report accurately. The direct (sic) quote from that press release:

_The next two satellites, DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11, will launch in early 2007. These satellites will have the *capacity* for more than 1,000 additional local HD channels, more than 150 national HD channels, and other new programming offerings._

So, if you have been following their plans from when FIRST announced, it seems to be at worst only 3-4 months behind for the launch of DirecTV 10, and probably 9 for the launch of DirecTV 11 (yeah, they didn't figure on the Sea Launch accident). But more importantly, providing the first sat goes up as expected next month, they WILL be damned close to having the CAPACITY they announced in September of 2004. With a project of this scope, magnitude, and cost - bringing it in this year will be a JOB WELL DONE actually.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Mikey said:


> It's pretty easy to say you will be able to "offer up to xxx" channels. *Zero* HD channels offered would still make that statement accurate.


True - but only if you have the bandwidth to offer the channels. I think the correct interpretation has to also be taken in the context of having channels available to be provided.

You CAN'T say it if you DON'T have the bandwidth - and DirecTV is not saying they can offer them NOW for that very reason.

But I don't really see the need for all of this over and over and over (and yes I am guilty also). One side thinks they have done well, the other doesn't. Just keep whatever service makes you the most happy - that is the ONLY answer.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I don't believe DirecTV will accomplish all of their stated goals by the end of this year. They may not even get both satellites up... but even so, most of the channels are probably not going to be there... some of what does launch will be like A&E and not really HD... and who knows what else could happen.


But, there is ANOTHER side of this also - IMO DirecTV is the provider that is 'forcing' the issue of the content providers launching their HD offerings. I don't read or see any evidence that FiOS, or the cable companies, or DISH for that matter are talking to the broadcasters.

Bottom line is that this should be good for all of us - one adds capacity, the others HAVE to or perish.

I think DirecTV laid down the challenge to the providers and gave them plenty of advanced knowledge of an end 2007 date for willingness to add the programming - those that haven't acted share a huge part of the blame in this as well.

I know it may be hard - but give them at least some credit for what they HAVE accomplished in this area.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

ScoBuck said:


> But, there is ANOTHER side of this also - IMO DirecTV is the provider that is 'forcing' the issue of the content providers launching their HD offerings. I don't read or see any evidence that FiOS, or the cable companies, or DISH for that matter are talking to the broadcasters.
> 
> Bottom line is that this should be good for all of us - one adds capacity, the others HAVE to or perish.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's hard, but I have and do give them credit for getting several networks to announce HD plans.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Yeah, it's hard, but I have and do give them credit for getting several networks to announce HD plans.


Thanks for the fair reply.

The more I have thought about this whole thing, I realized that DirecTV's September 2004 press release was also a message in may ways to the broadcasters. It was a target date for them ALSO. Without a viable means of carriage why would they commit the resources before they had to? Wouldn't make business sense really.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

sansha said:


> For those of us with many trees, and not much brilliance when it comes to translating numbers into directions, is 85.6 and 97 south? I have three dishes now (because of trees) and would love to get rid of one, (as well as having the new HD content) assuming I will have a LOS to the new dishes.
> 
> And if we have sky angel I presume we'll still need the 61.5 dish too...


 I don't know about Sky Angel since they aren't part of Dish but I am sure you will still be able to use a side sat dish plugged into a dish pro plus twin lnb. I am hoping that all we need to do is swing our existing dishes over to the new sat locations and we will be good to go. BUt there is no guarantee that they will still use existing lnbs . Some have speculated a reverse band would need to be used for two satellites that are so close together in range as 86.5 and 97. I would think they would use the same lnbs and dishes since they would cost less than creating something all new again .


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

We are looking at a 9 degree spread with 110 and 119 whereas 86.5 and 97 is a 11.5 degree spread, hopefully within tolerances.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm just curious as to why I can find no launches listed for the locations of 86.5 and 97 on lyngsat.com ? Where has the info that these will be the locations for the new birds? Both D* 10 & 11 are listed for their Ka band locations for 07 (0706 ? listed for 11) and Ciel 2 is listed for 129 late 08.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think that Dish is launching them . I think they are leasing space on another companies satellites. Remember this is rumored to be the slots that Dish will use . I am not sure of the exact locations but others at another web board have said that this is the slots. I am sure that Charlie said they will launch two new sats by December. I have heard the audio he put out at team summit and seen the write ups of the summit. Do a search about team summit 2007 and maybe some of the speculation about the new sats will come up.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

garys said:


> This topic has been talked to death already. Direct ads say 100 HD channel 'capacity'. There has not been anyone who could list 100 National channels in existance now or by the end of this year. I will believe it when I see it.


I think the list is around 30, not including RSN's and whatnot but the exact number is still unknown for the most part.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> Bottom line is that this should be good for all of us - one adds capacity, the others HAVE to or perish.


Your absolutely right. Dish Network, FIOS and others will all benefit from the push on content providers.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> I'm just curious as to why I can find no launches listed for the locations of 86.5 and 97 on lyngsat.com ? Where has the info that these will be the locations for the new birds? Both D* 10 & 11 are listed for their Ka band locations for 07 (0706 ? listed for 11) and Ciel 2 is listed for 129 late 08.


Check out post number 6 from the thread listed below for details on the possible locations for these new Dish satellites:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=960335&mode=linear#post960335

I am fairly confident the two satellites that are being discussed that Charlie Ergen mentioned are the E-11 satellite and the AMC-14 satellite. There is some additional speculation in post number 101 from this thread:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=97397&page=11


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At the moment E* has not announced the satellite locations for the new MPEG4 service. They have not really announced the service (cue the screams of tech and PR people when they hear Mr Ergen say something that isn't "ready for release").

I wonder if his slip was a way to promote against DirecTV's announcements without making an announcement with a promise attached. But for now speculation is all we have.

Personally, I hope it comes true.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Personally, I hope it comes true.


I hope it comes true as long as all it will require is a dish repoint... I would hate to go through another dish upgrade, especially if they don't want to do it for free.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

OK this makes sense the locations are just speculation. I knew I could find nothing to substantiate where the locations or dates of launch. If Lyngsat doesn't list it it usually hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is a link to an HDTV Magazine article which addresses D* and the 100 channel issue. It's the first one I've seen which actually gives a list of probable HD channel offerings. For us, the last sentence is significant and has be alluded to in prior post here.

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/articles/2007/06/directv_-_the_m.php


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> We are looking at a 9 degree spread with 110 and 119 whereas 86.5 and 97 is a 11.5 degree spread, hopefully within tolerances.


Should be a 10.5 degree spread.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> At the moment E* has not announced the satellite locations for the new MPEG4 service. They have not really announced the service (cue the screams of tech and PR people when they hear Mr Ergen say something that isn't "ready for release").
> 
> I wonder if his slip was a way to promote against DirecTV's announcements without making an announcement with a promise attached. But for now speculation is all we have.
> 
> Personally, I hope it comes true.


Okay, as of the Charlie Chat its announced. Still not giving details of what satellite locations. But mention of intention new channels this year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Okay, as of the Charlie Chat its announced. Still not giving details of what satellite locations. But mention of intention new channels this year.


Yep ... only "8 more HD" channels by the end of the year, not because E* doesn't want them, they just don't believe that others will be available (or exist).

A soft spoken "we'll be a 40 HD service" with a touch of "I don't know how they get to 100". No super big announcement that no carrier can live up to.

The only thing close to pie in the sky was that mention early in the program (with a slide, so a planned mention not off the cuff) of the two new MPEG4 satellites launching by the end of 2007 - which includes capacity for 100 HD local markets and 200 HD channels. The attitude (not a direct quote) of "You have room for 100? 150? We'll have room for 200!" 

I wish he said more about the two new satellites ... seven months is not a long time to get them in place.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

What about all of the HBO HD channels? Has anyone heard anything from E* in reference to these. I read that D* has said they will have 11 of them by the end of the year. Will dish? I sure hope so!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

HBO just announced 26 channels theres 1/4 of the 100 right there if they choose to carry all of them


----------

